# i just thought of this!



## Dûndorer (Apr 2, 2002)

i just thought of this as i was on this forum. isnt it kinda cool that everything that we are talking about is just in our imagination. like when you say what character you liked the best, you are just saying what your mind likes. its hard to explain, but if you say that you like to live at the shire does any one ever say to themselves WOW i cant bilieve that my mind tells me how real things are even though they arent? sometimes do you dream about being in ME and what you would do there? sometimes i think of these things and i realize that your mind is the greatest tool, and without it there would be nothing. what about everyone else, do you people think of these things?


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 2, 2002)

ya, i do think of that stuff. In real life, my character, Goldberr, could never exist. even if she wore "normal" clothes and didnt carry her weapons everywhere. My character is who i would want to be IF middle earth were real, and if i were in it.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 4, 2002)

It really is amazing. I found myself thinking the other day, I wish I could read more about the dwarves and that I'll just get a "history" book on them. Of course, there isn't one because they don't exist. Tolkien was such a remarkable writer that he was able to make his readers feel like they were there and that everything was real. He tells it like he's telling the truth not just some made up story.


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 4, 2002)

Tolkien writes so amazingly -- He has me hooked. I find myself wishing it was all real, that Sam could actually be my boyfriend (hehe) and that it wasn't just make-believe. Weird to think that we're making all this fuss over a world that couldn't possibly exist and characters that never existed. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 6, 2002)

That is what I love so much about Tolkien's work.

He has managed to create a world that is so complete and rich in culture and history...it seems as if it is actually based on fact. It is a world that we as readers can escape to and because he has included so much detail and depth...we become immersed in every aspect of it. I love the fact that there are places like the Tolkien forum where fans can come and let their imaginations run wild amid the world that Tolkien created.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 6, 2002)

This is indeed stramge. We join this forum, discuss seriously or not about things in the books, argue or agree and make friends or "enemies". All these about some books "some guy" wrote. Of course, when this "some guy" is Tolkien, it all becomes logical! Yes, I hav also dreamed to be in ME, to fight in Minas Tirith or to sing with the elves in Lorien. After all, we all do. Sitting there thinking how wonderful life would be over there. How perfect it would be if all these where true. Well, after all, it's our right to dream and noone can take this away, correct?


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 6, 2002)

i have to agree, i suppose none of us are living in the real world. we are only living in a part of our mind. but what the hey i like it!
I love tolkiens books they are so cool. His books have created a religon in their own right. If it wasnt for tolkien i wouldnt really have the same personallity as i do now ( i know that sounds wierd but its true) i have really kept myself to myself during the last 11 years (4 when read hobbit) and well that has kept me out of a hell of a lot of trouble


----------



## EverEve (Apr 7, 2002)

It is kind of funny really, that most of us find ourselves all-consumed by a book that comes from another person's imagination. I dont know about you guys, but whenever I am bored, the first thing that comes to my mind is LotR. I often find myself wishing that I lived in Lothlorien or Rivendell, and could be a warrior sort-of-person. That is what I usually dream and day-dream about. Actually, its a little frightening that a book could do that, if you think about it. Tolkien's world is so deep, and mysterious that I find myself believing that it does exist somewhere, until I snap back into the real world and realize that, unfortunately, it couldnt.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 7, 2002)

I agree the mind is amazing wihtout your mind and imagination there would be no shire and no ME and noe elves ro anything you wouldn't be able to imagine such cool things and be able to enjoy just thinking about ME and how cool it would be.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 8, 2002)

Tolkien is truly a marvellous author who uses his imagination like a paint brush, busily painting the pictures that all of us vividly contain in our minds, and yet it is more than just imagination to us, it is a vision, a dream, a dream so realistic, that we only wish it were true.


----------



## Isilme (Apr 11, 2002)

Sometimes I find myself thinking that maybe that's just another theory of how earth came to be, just billions and billions of years ago. Social Studies sure would be more interessting!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Tolkien is truly a marvellous author who uses his imagination like a paint brush, busily painting the pictures that all of us vividly contain in our minds, and yet it is more than just imagination to us, it is a vision, a dream, a dream so realistic, that we only wish it were true.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

I found the above post very profound Ulairi. Hey, why am I talking to myself, I didn't think I EXISTED.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 12, 2002)

i'm confuzzled again, by that coment. but that was a very nice post Ulairi


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

I was elaborating on the point that some people had ignored my post, which doesn't usually happen. Thankyou for that comment.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 12, 2002)

No problem. No one ever cares what I have to say anyway, so I am used to it. But to some people aren't (such as your self), it can feel pretty weird.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Poor EverEve. You see, no one usually ignores my posts, and I like that respect and when someone doesn't (which is extremely rare), I get wrathful!


----------



## Zale (Apr 14, 2002)

I cannot help but agree - and the best thing is there is enough information there to imagine ourselves living there (well I do, anyway) in ME's 'present' (i.e. Fourth Age), even though practically nothing has been written about it (compared to the other Ages). This is something you cannot do in other 'invented' worlds; for example Star Wars, you can't imagine yourself living after RotJ because you don't know what would be going on, etc. Tolkien created a believable culture, and put enough detail in it for us to predict (/imagine) to a certain extent the future. This is partly what this forum could be for - imagining the future of ME.


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

My life would be pretty boring without my imagination. It's cool thing to think yourself for example to the shire. Sometimes (when I go to far) I think that I have to get some help or something.


----------



## Persephone (May 3, 2002)

What's even more amazing to me is that more than a thousand people think the way I do!

Where I'm from, I and my brothers are a rarity. When I was seeing the film for the first time, I wanted to cry. It was like COMING HOME. Many of the people where so Tolkien-illiterate that they even thought there were "Cute Midgets" in New Zealand, and that they find the film disappointing as it has one of the biggest cliffhangers of all time. They didn't know that it's a trilogy. Now more and more people are reading Tolkien. Before a copy of LOTR would cost $2.00 Now it's about 5-6 dollars! Can you imagine that? And it's paperback!


----------



## Chymaera (May 3, 2002)

The mind is a terrible thing to waist 

but you will never waste your time reading the works of J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Zale (May 3, 2002)

You have LotR going at_$2_ !?! Where do you live!?


----------



## EverEve (May 3, 2002)

Narya, can I live with you???? Cuz I want Tolkien at 5 dollars. the Sil cost me $14!


----------



## Elbereth (May 5, 2002)

Yes Narya, where do you live?

It cost at the very least $20 for a copy of LOTR where I live...and $39 for a nice hard copy one.


----------



## Isilme (May 5, 2002)

Here all the tolkien books cost $21.95 canadian and for three people to go to the lotr movie it cost $35


----------



## Dûndorer (May 6, 2002)

well you didnt get cheated out of money. wasnt it worth it?


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 1, 2002)

That's what I love so much about Tolkien. His work has a history, a depth, a language. It makes you wonder how Tolkien thought of it all. My Theory is that middle earth IS real, only in another dimension, and that somehow Tolkien ended up visiting it.Weird huh?


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 2, 2002)

Frodorocks, I could agree with you more.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 2, 2002)

Nice to know I'm not the only one who feels this way. I'm hooked on Tolkien's books. Can't put 'em down.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Frodorocks, I could agree with you more. *



Note: I meant could*n't* not could. 

BilboBaggins57, neither can I!!!


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 4, 2002)

It's amazing how real Tolkien's work seems. I love coming on here and discussing this alternate universe!


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 4, 2002)

I know, once I got done reading RotK I picked the Hobbit right back up again and reread the whole series. The bad thing is, now I can't read fantasy without comparing it to LotR.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari _
> *It's amazing how real Tolkien's work seems. I love coming on here and discussing this alternate universe! *



I prefer 'parallel dimension' myself!!!


----------



## Zale (Jun 5, 2002)

That's the only problem with Tolkien's work; after reading it, almost everything else becomes transparent and false.
This forum exists so people like me (and you lot) - who are viewed by the rest of the world as rather sad and (I'm always called this) 'dreamers' - don't feel alone, and realise that there are actually quite a lot of us.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zale _
> *That's the only problem with Tolkien's work; after reading it, almost everything else becomes transparent and false.
> This forum exists so people like me (and you lot) - who are viewed by the rest of the world as rather sad and (I'm always called this) 'dreamers' - don't feel alone, and realise that there are actually quite a lot of us. *



Got to agree with you there, however, you people would be surprised to find out how much of a social life I have.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I also have a very good social life, but fantasy is just my thing, and it confuses lots of people when I start talking about it. i seems like very few people _like_ the fantasy genre, much less tolkien's work, and yet, everyone has heard of him


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

Ya man! Fantasy is cool!


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey, ya all! I know what ya mean about ME seeming real. I mean, when I first read the prologue to LOTR, about the hobbits, I remember asking Dad, did hobbits really exist, because it sounded so much like a real history book. It is that way because Tolkien made up an entire new world, and wrote stuff about it in a matter-of-fact way. Yes, I agree with you Ulairi. Fantasy is VERY cool!!


----------

